# Emdr



## DivaLasVegas (Dec 12, 2011)

Tried EMDR, don't know if it has had any effect. Anyone else tried EMDR? Please tell me if you found it any help and how long it took to notice feeling any better?


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

DivaLasVegas said:


> Tried EMDR, don't know if it has had any effect. Anyone else tried EMDR? Please tell me if you found it any help and how long it took to notice feeling any better?


How long have you been in it? *EMDR*


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Idk what EMDR is.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Idk what EMDR is.


"Eye movement desensitization and reprocessing (EMDR) has gained wide acceptance as an efficacious clinical treatment. It is particularly useful in the treatment of posttraumatic stress disorder (PTSD)"

Click on the link to my previous post.


----------



## Saki (Dec 7, 2011)

Can someone provide a cliff notes version of what it is? :scratchhead:


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Saki said:


> Can someone provide a cliff notes version of what it is? :scratchhead:


Click on *EMDR: An Approach to Healing Betrayal Wounds in Couples Counseling*.


----------



## DivaLasVegas (Dec 12, 2011)

I've only had one session. It was weird although I think it may have helped a bit. I think I'm to have another session the beginning if March. Usually 2-4 sessions is what the recommend..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhyinSC (Dec 16, 2011)

Worked for me! In a nutshell your bad memories are held in some fast access near the front part of your brain or something. It's hard to stop thinking about these events when they are always something you have to think "through" when just trying to have a normal day of thinking about whatever else. Anything you think about that is close to or similar to whatever your bad experiance was causes an instant trigger which derails you and causes obvious pain. 

The EMDR procedure consists of holding on to two vibrating pad things and sometimes includes a simulating LED pattern to look at. Basically you are asked to relive (think about intensely) whatever bothers you while feeling the alternating vibrations in your hands and while looking at the LED thing flashing. What this is supposed to do and I have NO IDEA how it does it, is to move all those bad memories from your forefront storage (your present) and place them into long term storage (your past). I guess...

Does it work? It worked like a charm for me. I've had about 5 sessions and my wifes infidelity and the "mind movies" are all stuff I can now think about in the context of "so what".

I know the whole thing sounds hokey and maybe it doesn't work on everyone but for whatever reason it worked for me. I'm now free to see a Redhead in porn and not instantly think of my wife... lol 

Your results may vary! Just Sayin.


----------

